# Correct me if im wrong, but.........



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

that title got you guys here, now please be easy on me... i charge a local subdivision $60 per hour and $20 per bag of salt that goes through my spreader.. my average time is normally around 90 mins and my bag count is around 20 - 25 bags... my hourly rate seems a little low compared to some that ive seen, BUT it seems that my bag cost is good....
WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
now, im driving a vehicle that cost me ZERO in fuel so this helps tremendously(runs on VEGGIE OIL).... the whole subdivision is about 4 miles long with gradual hills except for one son of a b**ch!!!! it is STEEP!!!
thanks alot.


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

How many miles have you been on the oil conversion? I'd like to try that sometime.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cheap is right the guys around here just the DELDOT remburstment system as a guide for plow pricing and the 3 time the cost applied for the bags.

http://www.deldot.gov/information/community_programs_and_services/snow/rates.shtml


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

over 20,000 miles and running strong... on the veggie oil system.....no problems at all... im getting my bags of salt for around $6-7....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think $90 to plow 4 miles is way too low. But I think $500 to spread a half ton of salt is WAY too high. (I presume you are using 50# bags). The total price is probably OK. The fact you get fuel for "free" has nothing to do with what you charge.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

$20 per bag is standard since you are getting them for $6 to $7. I would bump up your hourly to what the industry standard is in your area.good luck


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

2COR517;812614 said:


> I think $90 to plow 4 miles is way too low. But I think $500 to spread a half ton of salt is WAY too high. (I presume you are using 50# bags). The total price is probably OK. The fact you get fuel for "free" has nothing to do with what you charge.


question........does getting fuel for "free" really have nothing to do with what you charge? Isn't what we charge based on operating costs and overhead? If one goes down you can now charge less making yourself more competitive while still earning the same profit?????? not looking to hijack a thread but rather confirm what I've always thought. I'm interested in your take 2COR517


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess I look at that a given service is worth a certain amount of money. The cheaper I can do it for, the more I make. If I get to the point that I can expand my volume with no cost increase, and I'm missing work, then I can drop my price. Here's another way to look at it. Let's say the going rate for a driveway is $25. Everyone is using trucks that are 8-12 years old. I decide I want a new Duramax. Obviously my operating costs have increased. Do you think Customers are going to pay me $30 or $35 because I have a shiny new truck?

As for "free" fuel. Was the conversion kit free? Is there additional maintenance associated with running vegi oil? Does he just drive up to a pump somewhere and put 20 gallons in? Something tells me there is back work, filtering the oil, etc. 

BTW, I think it's a great idea. Get's rid of the oil, saves diesel. Don't need a team of overeducated environmentalists to figure that one out.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fuel cost is insignificant compared to the cost of equipment, increased wear associated with plowing, insurance, payroll and other related costs.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

basher is right... maybe 5-6%.

I would like to hear more about your whole veggie operation. I have read a lot and some studys show very premature engine wear... but I am still fascinated by the tax avoidance aspect.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

wow.... alot of great posts with great perspective and insight.... around here the prices that i charge are competitive to the other plow owners... i just recently found this site and was looking into the charges of others... i am kinda upset to see what i could be getting in other locations, but i feel that if i would raise my rates to the "industry standard" i may price myself out of a job..... i have a full time job as a mailman (letter carrier) for the postal service, this is somthing i started after a divorce due to the mass amounts of free time i have now....

the veggie oil kit has been a money saver since day one!!! sure, the kit initaly cost $1400 new, but that was money was saved during the first full year of ownership... this truck was my 4th diesel/veggie converted vehicle... my friend and i have done everything from a mercedes turbo diesel, volkswagon tdi, 93 cummins dulley and then my truck.... if you research this subject you will find tons of info...*WE HAVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS ASSOCIATED WITH RUNNING VEGGIE OIL.!!!* the gathering and filtering can take place in about 4hrs... 30 mins to harvest the dirty oil and 30 mins to filter about 50 gallons... the 3 hrs in between is waiting for the oil to heat to 125 degrees... ITS SO EASY A CAVEMAN COULD DO IT!!!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How much processed oil do you keep on hand? How are you handling the stuff?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

2COR517;812685 said:


> I guess I look at that a given service is worth a certain amount of money. The cheaper I can do it for, the more I make. If I get to the point that I can expand my volume with no cost increase, and I'm missing work, then I can drop my price. Here's another way to look at it. Let's say the going rate for a driveway is $25. Everyone is using trucks that are 8-12 years old. I decide I want a new Duramax. Obviously my operating costs have increased. Do you think Customers are going to pay me $30 or $35 because I have a shiny new truck?
> 
> As for "free" fuel. Was the conversion kit free? Is there additional maintenance associated with running vegi oil? Does he just drive up to a pump somewhere and put 20 gallons in? Something tells me there is back work, filtering the oil, etc.
> 
> BTW, I think it's a great idea. Get's rid of the oil, saves diesel. Don't need a team of overeducated environmentalists to figure that one out.


First let me say I think the veggie oil thing is a great idea. Probably not for me but I know of a few people that do it in my area and they seem to really like. And as anyone with more than 2 brain cells knows nothing in life is "free" there is always a cost somewhere to someone lol. 
Now as far as the concept of going out and buying a new truck goes, while I agree you cant charge more cuz you have a shiny truck it is a lot like whats going on in another thread. choices like that effect our opperating costs. Now if that $25 is all your going to get out of a driveway and your making good money before the new truck but now due to the new overhead costs you now need $35 per driveway just to break even you have 2 decisions. either charge less and lose money causing the business to close or charge more and stay in business right? Agree?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

BMWSTUD25;812877 said:


> Now as far as the concept of going out and buying a new truck goes, while I agree you cant charge more cuz you have a shiny truck it is a lot like whats going on in another thread.


I knew I had just been through this  LOL


BMWSTUD25;812877 said:


> choices like that effect our opperating costs. Now if that $25 is all your going to get out of a driveway and your making good money before the new truck but now due to the new overhead costs you now need $35 per driveway just to break even you have 2 decisions. either charge less and lose money causing the business to close or charge more and stay in business right? Agree?


Agree


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

2COR517;812849 said:


> How much processed oil do you keep on hand? How are you handling the stuff?


right now i have a little over 900 gallons... i have two 300 gallon tanks and 6 or 7 55 gallon drums... is there a way to post pictures in a reply without using or going through a URL?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

VEGGIEPLOW;812894 said:


> right now i have a little over 900 gallons... i have two 300 gallon tanks and 6 or 7 55 gallon drums... is there a way to post pictures in a reply without using or going through a URL?


Yes. In the window I'm typing in, a couple over from the big A, there is a paperclip. Click that to upload pics from your PC. Then click it again to insert them.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

this is "THE FRENCH FRY TRUCK"... the local kids call it that!!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

the reworking of the plumbing and the polak vavle.. (valve for switching from front tank to back tank)


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

top pic of the racor fsf 1000 heated filter.... it filters the veggie oil to 2 microns..


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

bottom pic.... notice the different colors... the color on the bottom is a mixture of water and fats removed from the oil.. this is drained once every 2 - 3 months...


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

worked hard and *CLEANED DAILY!!!*


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice truck you got there. Obviously you take great care of it. I've looked into the veggie oil as well for some other vehicles I have, and just have not taken the plunge yet. Thanks for the insight, I will be converting someday, just don't know when. Looks Good.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks asps....... take the plunge.. you wont regret it!!!!!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

your basic set up..... dirty oil on the left...
clean oil on the RIGHT
basic TUTHILL 12V PUMP...


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

basic filter bags......
heat the oil to 125 degrees and turn the pump on filter thru the bags...
get the heaters to heat the oil at your local TRACTOR SUPPLY STORE!!!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

its like wine... it gets better with age...
im running oil from july 2007..
the longer it settles the more pure the oil is...


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

my friend, THE SILVER BULLET!!!!!!
thats my used veggie oil filtering buddy...
my 8ft curtis sno-pro in the background, along with some urea and salt left over from last year...
and my dinky personal lawn tractor!!!!


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

and yes, THAT IS a hanna montanna poster in the background... 
my 5yo's idea!!!


----------

